# Rossi 92 in 44 mag feeding issues



## ben300win (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone know of a good smith that specializes in lever guns? Shoots fine but doesn't feed the rounds worth a crap. Everything seems to look right inside the rifle, just doesn't work. This is my hog rifle and I don't want issues when being charged.


----------



## TJay (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you tried replacing the magazine spring follower?  It is the little plastic doo hickey on the end of your magazine spring and it is made of plastic and can cause feeding problems.  http://stevesgunz.com/  has a stainless replacement plus he is very knowledgeable on the Rossi 92.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 19, 2014)

TJay said:


> Have you tried replacing the magazine spring follower?  It is the little plastic doo hickey on the end of your magazine spring and it is made of plastic and can cause feeding problems.  http://stevesgunz.com/  has a stainless replacement plus he is very knowledgeable on the Rossi 92.




^^^^ 
This.  If you need someone to work on your Rossi 92, he is the man.  He tricked out my Rossi 92 and it is a sweet shooting and cycling machine.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks fellas. I will try that.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 27, 2014)

Took it apart myself and smoothed the lip on the inside of the ammo feed ramp and had to grind a slight bevel on the magazine tube follower. I also made a little ramp at the entry of the barrel like a semi auto pistol. Feeds great now. Thanks guys.


----------

